# Bluetooth problem, no such adaptor

## lil_liminal

With bluez and blueman 

hciconfig 

hci0:	Type: BR/EDR Bus: USB 

BD Address: 00:1F:81:00:02:50 ACL MTU: 1021:4 SCO MTU: 180:1 

DOWN

RX bytes:512 acl:0 sco:0 events:22 errors:0 

TX bytes:87 acl:0 sco:0 commands:40 errors:18 

hciconfig hci0 up 

Can't init device hci0: Connection timed out (110) 

hcitool scan 

Device is not available: No such device 

/etc/init.d/bluetooth restart 

* Shutting down Bluetooth ... [ ok ] 

* Starting Bluetooth ... [ ok ] 

* Starting rfcomm ... [ ok ] 

not getting an hcid or sdpd either... 

simple-agent 

Traceback (most recent call last): 

File "/usr/bin/simple-agent", line 104, in <module> 

path = manager.DefaultAdapter() 

File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 68, in __call__ 

return self._proxy_method(*args, **keywords) 

File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 143, in __call__ 

**keywords) 

File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 630, in call_blocking 

message, timeout) 

dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.bluez.Error.NoSuchAdapter: No such adapter 

lsusb 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 07d1:3c16 D-Link System DWA-125 Wireless N 150 Adapter(rev.A2) [Ralink RT2870] 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 14cd:6116 Super Top 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode) 

dmesg | grep -i blue 

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.16 

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized 

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized 

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized 

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized 

Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6 

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized 

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized 

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11 

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3 

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast 

dmesg | grep -i usb 

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs 

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub 

usbcore: registered new device driver usb 

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00 

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002 

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1 

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller 

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.0.6-gentoo ehci_hcd 

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0 

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00 

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002 

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1 

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller 

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.0.6-gentoo ehci_hcd 

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0 

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found 

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver... 

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage 

USB Mass Storage support registered. 

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver 

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver 

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid 

usbhid: USB HID core driver 

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd 

usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024 

usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0 

hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found 

usb 2-1: new high speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd 

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024 

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0 

enabled all bluetooth drivers in the kernel, but I did not manually specify a module 

do I need to do that in /etc/conf.d/modules? 

Dongle is plugged in and lit up. 

Not sure if supported by bluez though.

----------

## audiodef

 *lil_liminal wrote:*   

> 
> 
> enabled all bluetooth drivers in the kernel, but I did not manually specify a module 
> 
> do I need to do that in /etc/conf.d/modules? 
> ...

 

If you specified the driver as a module in your kernel config, you need to enter it in /etc/conf.d/modules. If you've already compiled the kernel with the bluetooth driver as a module and you've already rebooted with the new kernel but did not put the module in /etc/conf.d/modules, go ahead and put the module in /etc/conf.d/modules so it gets reload on future boots and run modprobe (module_name).

----------

## lil_liminal

 *audiodef wrote:*   

>  *lil_liminal wrote:*   
> 
> enabled all bluetooth drivers in the kernel, but I did not manually specify a module 
> 
> do I need to do that in /etc/conf.d/modules? 
> ...

 

figures, I believe it's the hci module, not sure.

anyway, I will try adding it soon.

Sorry about the noob mistake, but really am just learning.

I did do menu-config and enabled all the bluetooth drivers, but did not specify one in modules so

will do... or is there a difference between a driver and a module? 

thanks again,

Andrew

----------

## lil_liminal

still getting this error:

hciconfig hci0 up

Can't init device hci0: Connection timed out (110)

any help?

I have rfcomm and bluetooth modules being loaded.

I tried 2 different drivers, but didn't seem to get one that worked.

When I don't specify a driver, lsub gives me the name of the device as

cambridgr radio bluetooth when I load a specific driver the name changes.

blueman started working this morning when I'm not logged in as root, but crashed pretty quickly.

appears that I have a working bluetooth connection now, but still a little buggy.

----------

## chris972

Same problem here, and can't find a solution.

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1310:0001 Roper Class 1 Bluetooth Dongle
```

```
# dmesg | grep -i bluetooth

[    0.150278] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.16

[    0.150588] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.150699] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.150808] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    0.150935] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    6.305338] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6

[   25.333242] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[   25.333247] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast
```

```
# rc-service bluetooth status

 * status: started
```

```
# hciconfig

hci0:   Type: BR/EDR  Bus: USB

        BD Address: 00:0B:0D:06:F3:A3  ACL MTU: 120:20  SCO MTU: 0:0

        DOWN

        RX bytes:724 acl:0 sco:0 events:26 errors:0

        TX bytes:114 acl:0 sco:0 commands:26 errors:0
```

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

bnep                    9223  2

fujitsu_laptop         10557  0

radeon                643069  2

snd_atiixp             11110  0

snd_atiixp_modem        8101  0

snd_ac97_codec         99647  2 snd_atiixp,snd_atiixp_modem

ttm                    41935  1 radeon

drm_kms_helper         21168  1 radeon

backlight               3624  2 fujitsu_laptop,radeon

cfbcopyarea             2881  1 radeon

cfbimgblt               1873  1 radeon

ac97_bus                1062  1 snd_ac97_codec

firewire_ohci          26212  0

cfbfillrect             2941  1 radeon

btusb                   9013  1

snd_pcm                54804  3 snd_atiixp,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_ac97_codec

i2c_piix4               7664  0

snd_page_alloc          6043  3 snd_atiixp,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_pcm

k8temp                  3067  0
```

```
# rfkill list

0: hci0: Bluetooth

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no
```

All seems ok for me, but :

```
# hcitool scan

Device is not available: No such device
```

```
# hcitool dev

Devices:
```

```
     Sat Apr  7 18:20:16 2012 >>> net-wireless/bluez-4.98-r2

     Sat Apr  7 18:22:55 2012 >>> dev-libs/openobex-1.5

     Sat Apr  7 18:23:19 2012 >>> app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.5

     Sat Apr  7 18:23:52 2012 >>> app-mobilephone/obexd-0.44

     Sat Apr  7 18:24:44 2012 >>> net-libs/libbluedevil-1.9.1

     Sat Apr  7 18:31:06 2012 >>> net-wireless/bluedevil-1.2.2

     Sat Apr  7 18:33:40 2012 >>> kde-base/solid-4.8.1

     Sat Apr  7 18:37:11 2012 >>> gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1

     Sun Apr  8 10:18:21 2012 >>> dev-libs/check-0.9.8-r1

     Sun Apr  8 10:36:57 2012 >>> sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120125
```

My dongle is TRENDnet TBW-102UB which worked fine on another gentoo (pc) several years ago.

I don't know what to try next...

----------

## chris972

Something told me to try a 2.6 kernel. I emerged and compiled sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:2.6.32-r29, reboot, and all works fine !

But that can't be a solution. Any idea ?

----------

## chris972

Bump !

----------

## TomWij

 *chris972 wrote:*   

> Something told me to try a 2.6 kernel. I emerged and compiled sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:2.6.32-r29, reboot, and all works fine !

 

I don't know whether you automatically receive a mail for this reply, but it is close to a solution. You'll need to find the latest version that worked and the fist version for which it breaks, this information will give us a small set of code changes to look at to discover if we can see an obvious difference pointing. Please provide these two versions (latest working, first broken) in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411407 if you manage to obtain them. A minimal config, optimized build settings and trying to divide the versions to try in pairs (1 works --> 4 works --> 8 broken --> 6 broken --> 5 works --> 5 latest working and 6 first broken) can help speed up the process.

----------

